# Rebatching Question



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Getting ready for my first rebatching attempt. These are bars that are 6 weeks old or older.

Questions:
How much milk should I add per pound of oils?
How much extra oil?
Crockpot on high or low?

Thanks!!!
PJ


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never rebatched bars that old, usually I know right away or within days of making it I want to rebatch so I add little or nothing for liquid. so on that count I do not know. I've read about adding just a TB ppo, but I really have no experience with that.

No extra oil, unless your soap was lye heavy, in which case you had better just use it for laundry unless you know exactly how much oils you were missing (like say you forgot the sunflower or something). If you know you were missing oils, add that amount.

I do the crock on low at first, but have been known to increase the temp to high later to speed things along once it's getting melted - but then I've never done a batch adding more GM.

If it's still good soap, just ugly, why not cut or grate it up and add it to another batch?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Just read a thread about rebatching on the Whisk - the gal there says 1 TSP milk ppo. Crock on low.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, that is the amount, I just hate rebatching, pounding it down into molds to get air bubbles.. 
Bethany is right, do not add oil, at this point it will not safonify to make soap, it will end up a greasy mess... 
LIke she says, you can grate up and add to more soaps, even brown to tans bits look attractive in new bars..
Barbara


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

i try... try ... try ....not ....to have to rebatch something that is not fresh....
I try to only do it when it is fresh, say right after you cut your soap, when it is fresh out of the mold. I have taken to rebatching the ones that don't meet their weight, right then and it is so easy... just chop up fine, put in large measuring cup, sprinkle a few drops of water on top and place a piece of freezer paper on top with the edges tucked in firmly, and then stick in micro til soap is nice and vaseliny (stirring and watching and letting it sit are key).
After the soap is older (,if it is just ugly and not anything else wrong)i chop it up and use it in a new batch just to use the color in something....


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Well...

I was going to give some of my soap shreds to a friend who wants to make her own soap for Christmas presents. She has young children and doesn't want to deal with the lye, so I thought this would be a good way for her to make her "own" soap. Money is an issue for her right now, so this would save her the expense of buying stuff. I have some older stuff that I wouldn't sell so I thought I would use that for her. But I wanted to try it first so I could give her accurate directions. It wouldn't work for her to add the shreds to soap, as she would them still need to mess with lye.

In one of the other threads (I think the one on soap classes) Vicki said that she sells shredded soap as a kit. Vicki??? Are you using new soap for this?

Thanks for all the input,
PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I really don't have much of a problem rebatching I shred it all up and put in a big pot pour some milk over it and let it sit all night and soak up the liquid. then heat slowly and stir and pour into molds. very easy and have used old soap and scraps over a year old.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep it's me  But I am having them use the crockpot with the shreds, on low so although it takes 8 hours it does not burn off the scent, adding 1/4 cup of water with the raw shreds, so the resulting soap is very pourable, then 48 hours in the mold to cut. It's a much prettier result than oatmeal smashed into molds  This just cuts 4 big bars or 6 small bars. Vicki


----------

